# Victoria arduino Athena refurb



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just thought I would share a little lever love and throw a few photos up of the beautiful VA Athena I have just rebuilt.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning job mate. How are the shots? Are those LM knobs on it?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Whoa thats looking serious, loving the polished boiler , is it for home use ?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Amazing work Dave, it's nice to see it's now finally done and it's a beautiful looking machine, bet it weighs a fair old amount, how on earth did you manage to put it down and then back up again from the lawn?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's a beautiful machine brought back to life.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Great looking machine , nice to see if restored , and will be going to good use in its shiny new condition


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Now that looks nice !

Will it be gracing a coffee shop counter in the near future ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Saw the pics on twitter mate, such a beautiful machine and a job well done by your good self


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

working dog said:


> Now that looks nice !
> 
> Will it be gracing a coffee shop counter in the near future ?


Yes will be going into a lovely little venture


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Another beauty Dave, you've been busy of late with the refurb's


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Its beautiful, Dave. You've done a great job on that one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

TonyW said:


> Its beautiful, Dave. You've done a great job on that one.


These really are lovely machines and a joy to work on


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

stunning labour of love


----------

